# Hot Chick Pics



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Not sure if anyones thought of this or not and even at the risk of seeming like a chauvinist pig I thought it would rawk to start a thread of pics of hot biker chicks. Pros, amateurs, racers, riders, spectators...etc. I mean after all that's one of the biggest perks of adrenaline sports....you can always count on lotsa sauce. =) Wooohooo.

oh yea and feel free to post pics of yourself ladies

Here's a couple of one of my personal fav's Tara Llanes...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

like this


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Niki Gudex


















April Lawyer









more Tara

















Koti


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Kinda diggin' the head crusher thighs on Tara's second shot.


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Kinda diggin' the head crusher thighs on Tara's second shot.


she could be a wrestler


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> Kinda diggin' the head crusher thighs on Tara's second shot.


You betcha!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

hey i took that second pic of hanna!!! turned out sweet. not bad for a hack shooter like myself (well it was lees $5000 camera in auto mode but no one knows that). she is a very nice person. probably too nice for the dj/street scene.


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

dream4est said:


> hey i took that second pic of hanna!!! turned out sweet. not bad for a hack shooter like myself (well it was lees $5000 camera in auto mode but no one knows that). she is a very nice person. probably too nice for the dj/street scene.


Right on! Yeah I've heard from a few other people she's really nice and down to earth. I've never met her, but I think she should be out my way in a couple weeks for the Ride-This.com Jump Jam. Maybe I'll get a chance to meet her there. Mick Hannah's a lucky man!


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

skahtrisoxide said:


> Definitely can't forget about Hannah Steffens!!!


Hey, I thought this was a "hot" chicks thread


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

heres more...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

skahtrisoxide said:


> Right on! Yeah I've heard from a few other people she's really nice and down to earth. I've never met her, but I think she should be out my way in a couple weeks for the Ride-This.com Jump Jam. Maybe I'll get a chance to meet her there. Mick Hannah's a lucky man!


She's not married to Slick Mick bro.....


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> She's not married to Slick Mick bro.....


I know, but they're a "couple", or whatever the cool kids are calling it these days...


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

wow, I knew Hannah back in bozeman, I didn't know she made it that far. She is a pretty damn cool girl. And she can do backflips on her bike....


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

this is ghey...you guys always post the same pics...or maybe it's cuz girls are ghey and there aren't very many of them riding...

I guess I'd say it's both...


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

nice thread


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

ECH, I dunno about that second chic with the blue hair... I wouldn't have sex with her.

Dream4est, I was there the day that you took that picture of Hannah! I remember sitting off to the side of the jump and telling my friend how sweet it would be to have a girlfriend that not only was a hardcore biker, but hardcore broken-armed biker! Just thought I'd share that bit of useless info. Hot local (ex-local) rider.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you are just intimidated to be with a girl like that...you would be too scared to perform...she looks hot and would be a lot of fun (wink wink)


She looks like a really sweet tough punk...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bikescars101 said:


> ECH, I dunno about that second chic with the blue hair... I wouldn't have sex with her.
> .


you are just intimidated to be with a girl like that...you would be too scared to perform...she looks hot and would be a lot of fun (wink wink)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

this girl was hot so we followed her till she got mad

http://www.sublimedirectory.com/stimes/bicycle.wmv


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

I like a girl that can teach me things...


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> this girl was hot so we followed her till she got mad
> 
> http://www.sublimedirectory.com/stimes/bicycle.wmv


 ha ha is that actually you guys?


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> this girl was hot so we followed her till she got mad
> 
> http://www.sublimedirectory.com/stimes/bicycle.wmv


god that **** was funny


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, she looks like she could teach you how to push real hard, and if you did anything wrong, it looks like she'd bite your head off!

You pick the head, but it'd be missing!


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

*Spectators?*

Do these chicks count as spectators?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DesertYota said:


> ha ha is that actually you guys?


yeah...Swoop, Alloy, WCH and me


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

skahtrisoxide said:


> Do these chicks count as spectators?


ugly-fugly photoshop job on the Paris Hilton pic.

Still love Paris...but don't think she can ride a bike with side wheels on.


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> ugly-fugly photoshop job on the Paris Hilton pic.
> 
> Still love Paris...but don't think she can ride a bike with side wheels on.


haha, yeah I don't really know how to use photoshop all that well. But I'd have to agree that she couldn't ride a bike with training wheels...not to mention she probably couldn't even get the suspension to compress no matter how hard she tried.

Do wives count? Kirt Voreis' wife, Lindsey, is quite easy on the eyes.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

skahtrisoxide said:


> haha, yeah I don't really know how to use photoshop all that well. But I'd have to agree that she couldn't ride a bike with training wheels...not to mention she probably couldn't even get the suspension to compress no matter how hard she tried.
> 
> Do wives count? Kirt Voreis' wife, Lindsey, is quite easy on the eyes.


Holy crap ! I had met Lindsey before she's super nice but thoes modeling pic's are off the hook ! Kirt's one lucky guy ! The mud pic's the best !!!!

Don't forget about all the hot SMT girls

http://simplemindstech.com/_wsn/page2.html

http://simplemindstech.com/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

*Doh!*

Oops, looks like I attached the wrong pic...here's a better copy of that last one.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry double post ......damm server 
I'll take this moment to post more hot SMT girls!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Holy crap ! I had met Lindsey before she's super nice but thoes modeling pic's are off the hook ! Kirt's one lucky guy ! The mud pic's the best !!!!1
> 
> Don't forget about all the hot SMT girls
> 
> ...


SMT girls are hot


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Holy crap ! I had met Lindsey before she's super nice but thoes modeling pic's are off the hook ! Kirt's one lucky guy ! The mud pic's the best !!!!
> 
> Don't forget about all the hot SMT girls
> 
> Here u have the STM 'girls' .


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

dream4est said:


> hey i took that second pic of hanna!!! turned out sweet. not bad for a hack shooter like myself (well it was lees $5000 camera in auto mode but no one knows that). she is a very nice person. probably too nice for the dj/street scene.


I used to ride with Hannah all the time @ the X-games park here in Denver. She's super friendly and progressed like noone I've ever seen. One week she was just jumping the table at the park, 2 weeks later she's doing nothings over it.

I heard that she married Chris Duncan.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

JSUN said:


> Heres some of my favorites:


Yo anyone know what kinda jacket Niki's wearing in that pic? Kinda off subject I know but I'm just curious.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

irieness said:


> this is ghey...you guys always post the same pics...or maybe it's cuz girls are ghey and there aren't very many of them riding...
> 
> I guess I'd say it's both...


Don't be a hater and let us c u ... u may endup in the list of 'Hot Chick Pics'... just maybe


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Don't be a hater and let us c u ... u may endup in the list of 'Hot Chick Pics'... just maybe


no h8t here my friend...just commenting how these threads always turn up the same pics...except your punk girl pics were new and Kirt Voreis' wife...although I don't think that first pic with the dogs and the chick posing on the bike are the same person...way different nose and cheek structure...

and I'll give you a link to my website...but you have to pay $39.95 a month to see my pics...

j/k...   not to mention...how could I compete with all your half naked pics??


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> this girl was hot so we followed her till she got mad
> 
> http://www.sublimedirectory.com/stimes/bicycle.wmv


 ahahhahhaha... holy crap

submit that to big boys... they'll give u like $75


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Evil4bc said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap ! I had met Lindsey before she's super nice but thoes modeling pic's are off the hook ! Kirt's one lucky guy ! The mud pic's the best !!!!
> ...


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> this girl was hot so we followed her till she got mad
> 
> http://www.sublimedirectory.com/stimes/bicycle.wmv


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha, oh man, thats awsome!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Evil4bc said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap ! I had met Lindsey before she's super nice but thoes modeling pic's are off the hook ! Kirt's one lucky guy ! The mud pic's the best !!!!
> ...


----------



## disa42 (Aug 7, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> Yeah...Hannah is cool , I meet her in a movie dayview in NYC a year ago and she is pritty sweet towngirl but I like this unknown punks better.


Hey, i know that blue hair girl, she is from russia too!!!!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*SMT girls are hot*

Well the server is messing with my post 
SMT stands for simple minds tech and the man behind the maddness is PK he is also a full time PIMP and get's hot girls to pose with his products !!

ECH .... I'm not too sure which SMT girls thoes are but I ment the hot ones !!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

bikescars101 said:


> ECH, I dunno about that second chic with the blue hair... I wouldn't have sex with her.
> 
> ? Is this how judge females of the species??? You sad sad sad little man.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Well the server is messing with my post
> SMT stands for simple minds tech and the man behind the maddness is PK he is also a full time PIMP and get's hot girls to pose with his products !!
> 
> ECH .... I'm not too sure which SMT girls thoes are but I ment the hot ones !!


that's funny...I was wondering who this guy PK was...cuz he always posts pics in the girls' photo section on Pinkbike...and they're always scantily clad...and I always wondered why these chicks were posing on different bikes like that...they're barely ever riding...just modeling...he's got pics of them in their panties and whatnot in his photo album...what a ladies' man...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

irieness said:


> that's funny...I was wondering who this guy PK was...cuz he always posts pics in the girls' photo section on Pinkbike...and they're always scantily clad...and I always wondered why these chicks were posing on different bikes like that...they're barely ever riding...just modeling...he's got pics of them in their panties and whatnot in his photo album...what a ladies' man...


Glad I could shed some light on the subject !

Oh BTW I got a CC# and 39.95 just waiting for my password to your site .... wink wink !


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Perhaps we should consult the ladies in the Women's Lounge about all this................


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

e[i said:


> o]Perhaps we should consult the ladies in the Women's Lounge about all this................


[/i]

_ha ha good idea_


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Glad I could shed some light on the subject !
> 
> Oh BTW I got a CC# and 39.95 just waiting for my password to your site .... wink wink !


I've been to afraid to post a pic of myself...being worried y'all might make fun of what I look like...so here goes...


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> I've been to afraid to post a pic of myself...being worried y'all might make fun of what I look like...so here goes...


Good GOD..!!!

That put the "eye" in "eyerieness".


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

irieness said:


> I've been to afraid to post a pic of myself...being worried y'all might make fun of what I look like...so here goes...


Come on Irene... u need to show more than that to the MTBRers mates... u know we love u .

EDIT.
After that secont pic. I think I change my mind... that's more than aough .


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

JSUN said:


> Good GOD..!!!
> 
> That put the "eye" in "eyerieness".


LMAO...you know I'm sexy...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> I've been to afraid to post a pic of myself...being worried y'all might make fun of what I look like...so here goes...


Stop looking at me........(moves to the left).....Stop looking at me........(moves to the right)......Stop looking at me........(ducks down)...........Stop looking at me........


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> I've been to afraid to post a pic of myself...being worried y'all might make fun of what I look like...so here goes...


if she owns a liquor store then I am in heaven.....she is hot


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Well I had to use my e-hacker skeelz, but I finally found a picture of you:


dammm........................................


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

I can tell already ireiness is hot


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> and I'll give you a link to my website...but you have to pay $39.95 a month to see my pics.


for an ol' perv like me...what is the link?? seems like a deal.....Irieness hucks huge in this photo....bigger in this one...huge in that...damm this must be a S&M sight because I feel pain and humuliation


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> LMAO...you know I'm sexy...


Well I had to use my e-hacker skeelz, but I finally found a picture of you:


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]Stop looking at me........(moves to the left).....Stop looking at me........(moves to the right)......Stop looking at me........(ducks down)...........Stop looking at me........


 aha ha haha there was a customer in my work the other day that had two lazy eyes. Talk about confusing. Could never tell what the heck he was looking at lol. Ha ha he had the hillbilly teeth going on too.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Well I had to use my e-hacker skeelz, but I finally found a picture of you:


awww...how nice of you...but actually I'm pretty ugly...  
somehow this guy got ahold of my picture too when my eyes were tweaking even worse...

martinsquest.com/ marrymartin/rejects.htm


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> awww...how nice of you...but actually I'm pretty ugly...
> somehow this guy got ahold of my picture too when my eyes were tweaking even worse...
> 
> martinsquest.com/ marrymartin/rejects.htm


Maybe this is you then?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

irieness said:


> awww...how nice of you...but actually I'm pretty ugly...
> somehow this guy got ahold of my picture too when my eyes were tweaking even worse...
> 
> martinsquest.com/ marrymartin/rejects.htm


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt with that 1st pic. I think you're just being modest though.....

But, I figure if I find every pic of chics w/ fumazi, sooner or later I'll come across you........   

Her?









How about this one? Is this you? I bet you have dreads.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

double post...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Maybe this is you then?


lol...those pot leaves seem to be in all the right places, don't they?? 

but you're looking for a blondie with blue eyes... 

well, at least this month it's back to blond...and brown and I guess there's dark brown in there too...


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

C'mon lets get serious....... Here's the real stuff!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e-grey-dob-lay (spanish for Incredible)


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

How do you know KOTE? Red I am talking to you.....................


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> How do you know KOTE? Red I am talking to you.....................


 I met her in BigBear a few years back @ a race through a mutual friend. My friends and I used to ride with her and Jules whenever we could meet up, some So.Cal local spots, Bootleg Canyon, etc. She's a way kool chica, if you talk to her tell her David says "hello" and I hope she's doing alright, I heard her and Jules are going through some rough times. Sadly I haven't heard from her or Jules in a while.


----------



## freerider67 (Dec 2, 2004)

*oooh ahhhh*

keyra is the hotest


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Gemini wayyyy nice pics. Freerider Keyra is hot but what does she have to do with mountainbiking?


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

desertyota: I think keyera is all a-butt mountains... ;-)


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

lol mountains of @ss that is


----------



## Freerider (Feb 18, 2004)

No more?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

anybody remember this chick?????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> anybody remember this chick?????


wow she's a beauuuuuuuuuuuuteeeee


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm... really sorry. I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

You're a [email protected] lol


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> anybody remember this chick?????


ummmmm...they asked for pics of HOT CHICKS...


----------



## spykeyboy (Jul 27, 2005)

Why cant we get more pictures of hot lady bikers? Makes me sad.....we need more ladies.


----------

